# firefighting tank car



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello,
               I'm looking for photos of railroad tankcars being used to prevent fires along the right of way. Or woodland. I saw such a car on a Colorado tourist line. Looking for any similar info...Thanks


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

You mean this one?


----------



## Art (Jan 3, 2008)

As a firefighter I can say you need a tank car that either has a pump on it, or you need to have a pump on a flat car. You wil need hose.... a bunch, and a portable pump or two to get water from the local creek. Throw in nozzles and manpower and you have most of what is needed. I would go with a steam driven pump if I had a steamer, but a diesel would be better as you could push the car out and then return to get more men, supplies, or another tank.

Just a quick one but with 33 years of fighing fires..... and many of them large scale woods fires I have seen many tankers.... rail... road... and portable... plus some tanker aircraft.

Art


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a link to an oldie... 
(sorry, link didn't work...)
Not sure if that's what you're looking for, but it's a start...


----------



## slug (Jan 5, 2008)

Here are 3 photos I have.  The first two are from the Cumbres and Toltec Railway and the last one is from the Don River Railway in Tasmania, Australia.



























I hope this helps.


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks all, 
I'm thinking of using a cut down ,single dome tank car. I need to find a model of a pump/ or gasoline engine of some sort. I want to incorporate some type of spraying arm. As well as outfitting it with some hand lines to chase fires that may extend off the right of way. Not crazy about putting ladders or walkways atop it. (I need my employees to stay healthy .) Still looking for the pump mechanism, so if you see a link to one let me know. Thanks for all the good ideas..


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd,

Go here to see a "McCabe Fire Train"..  
www.btsrr.com

BulletBob


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

If they had a single dome tank to convert into a firefighting car, they'd probably not bother with the rather momentous task of cutting it smaller.


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is my version, but it is totally freelanced:
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/GregVocks/fire%20car%20007.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/GregVocks/fire%20car%20006.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/GregVocks/fire%20car%20005.jpg

It originally had an industrial engine housing with a transmission and pump, but I decided to replace it with the tool/pump shack and I used the engine housing on this:
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/GregVocks/critter%20pics%202%20004.jpg


----------



## John B (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is what BTS is ofering in small scale...

http://www.btsrr.com/bts8275.htm


----------



## bob stirk (Mar 3, 2008)

If you can locate a copy of SNOWPLOW CLEARING MOUTAIN RAILS by Gerald M Best (Howell North books) 1966, he devotes a number of pages with photos of the SP fire tains used to protect the snowsheds on Donner Pass.
I found this with a Google search http://www.brasstrains.com/product_detail.php?p=007184 I almost bought one of these many years ago when I was into HO.
Hope this helps.

Bob


----------



## Art (Jan 3, 2008)

I think you want to have a fairly large tank for the firefighting. Anything smaller than 1000' gallons would be next to worthless for anything other than a very small fire. A modern attack line puts out 150-200 gpm to attack a structure fire, and for a grass, brush type fire you have a nozzle that puts out 20-30 gpm. You would need a pump that would put out around 100 psi at a minimum and then there are the tools such as chainsaw, axe, pike poles, shovels and the rest. I would throw in SCBA if you want to do structure fires also. 

Art


----------



## Art (Jan 3, 2008)

These are feel good units as they are about worthless for any serious firefighting.

Art


Posted By slug on 03/01/2008 5:30 PM
Here are 3 photos I have.  The first two are from the Cumbres and Toltec Railway and the last one is from the Don River Railway in Tasmania, Australia.



























I hope this helps.


----------



## jlcop (Jan 2, 2008)

and here is my version:








My version is based on a firecar at the Northwest Railroad museum in Snoqualmie Washington.
John


----------



## slug (Jan 5, 2008)

Here are a few more pictures I have found...

www.zigzagrailway.com.au/SU02/BPWorksNo6-2w.jpg

 http://www.7mmnga.org.uk/photos/Fire-Frighting-Train-by-Don%20Mason.jpg

 http://www.trains.com/mrr/objects/images/mrr-np0208_837.jpg

and Wayne Spencer has also built a nice water car...
I dont know what period you are modeling , but things that I find very usefull on a fire truck are a Layflats, rakehoe's, hose reels, a suction hose, this should be rigid so it can't collaps on its-self and a big water cannon(always fun!)  I have been out taking photos of a steam train once, and the embers from the fire started a small fire in between the sleepers once.  I just put it out with my foot, but those small units can do alot of work, a little water can go along way.  Our standard fire trucks down here only carry about 150 gallons to about 800 gallons for the big ones.  And as for a pump we just use something like this on our small units, but the big trucks use a PTO pump run of the truck engine.  www.feldfire.com/productimages/CET%20Honda%20Powered%20Goliath%20Pump.jpg

Sam


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

I can't figure out how to post photos  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif.... however I have built a fire car and a water car from a Bachmann box car and a tank car.  I built a rail/tie car using a cut down box car.  Email me and I can email back photos of them.


----------

